# Strecke Albstadt-Marathon



## matula (21. Juni 2006)

Ich fahre dieses Jahr zum erstenmal den Albstadtmarathon am 15.7.

Kann mir jemand was zur Strecke sagen. 
Mit welchen Schwierigkeiten hat man zu rechnen?
Wie konditionell und fahrtechnisch anspruchsvoll.
In welcher Zeit sind die 86km zu schaffen.


----------



## scalie (21. Juni 2006)

matula schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre dieses Jahr zum erstenmal den Albstadtmarathon am 15.7.
> 
> Kann mir jemand was zur Strecke sagen.
> Mit welchen Schwierigkeiten hat man zu rechnen?
> ...




Hi,
also die einzige Schwierigkeit ist, dass es am Start als recht eng zu. Allerdings wird das dann auch schon nach der ersten Steigung am oben am Ortsausgang besser. Fahrtechnisch absolut keine Schwierigkeit. Kondition ist vorallem gegen Ende gefragt, denn da kommen dann die meisten Steigungen und die können dann schon mal weh tun. Also noch ein paar Körner aufsparen.
Ansonsten einer der besten Marathons, was die Zuschauer und die Stimmung an der Strecke angeht. 


www.maagonline.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (22. Juni 2006)

Hi,

also ich finde die Strecke ist von der Fahrtechnik her ziemlich einfach. Letztes Jahr war der Weg von der Burgfelder Verpflegungsstelle runter relativ grobschottrig, weiter sind auf dem Wiesentrail nach Lautlingen wohl schon Leute schwerer gestuerzt (obwohl eigentlich leicht zu fahren, aber nach ein paar Stunden kann die Konzentration nachlassen). Ach ja, ein paar Biker haben sich ueber eine Guellepfuetze nach dem Tunnel beim Bauernhof oberhalb Tailfingen (Gegend heist Langenwand o.ae.) aufgeregt. Fahrtechnisch war die auch nicht schwierig ;-)

Eine gefuehrte Tour findet am naechsten WE statt, vermutlich schon bekannt:
http://www.albstadtbikemarathon.de/newsforum.html?nocache=0.169582801871002

Der erste Teil bis zur Skischanze Onstmettingen ist eher gemuetlich flach - wie Scalie geschrieben hat tut man gut daran, Kraft fuer die am Schluss kommen Steigungen zu sparen... die Burgfelder Steigung finde ich schon krass steil.

Gruss,

    Andreas.


----------



## atomic66 (22. Juni 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ist einer von Euch schon die Marathonstrecke beim Black Forest gefahren und kann hier einen Vergleich anstellen ?

Gruß
Ben


----------



## sash73 (22. Juni 2006)

atomic66 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ist einer von Euch schon die Marathonstrecke beim Black Forest gefahren und kann hier einen Vergleich anstellen ?
> 
> ...



albstadt ist einfacher was trails angeht.da hat es kaum oder keine trails.die steigungen haben es zum teil in sich,aber sind machbaralso man kann ihn gut und ohne stress fahren.

das mit dem start ist scho bissi eng,werde dieses jahr keine probleme damit bekommen.unser team startet aus der ersten reihe.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (22. Juni 2006)

Hallo, ich komm aus Albstadt. Am 1. Juli ist eine Teststreckenabfahrt, d.h. sie werden wohl demnächst schon ausschildern. Unter http://www.albstadtbikemarathon.de/index2.html kannst Du Dir den Kurs ansehen, oder direkt hier klicken: http://www.albstadtbikemarathon.de/grfx/karte_04_900kb.jpg

Im großen und ganzen gibt es einige schöne Anstiege, ansonsten aber sehr schön zu fahren und technisch nicht zu schwer. Meine Freundin hat heute für mich aufm Rathaus den Streckenplan in groß geholt, falls Dir der hier zu klein ist kann ich Dir den anderen einscannen.

Die Güllepfütze war übrigens bei meinem Onkel vorm Hof nach der Kuhunterführung. Wenn die Sonne so weiter scheint, sollte es aber trocken sein, kann ihm ja nochmal den Hinweis geben, dass er die Kühe vorm Marathon nicht da langlatschen lassen soll


----------



## Deleted 4120 (23. Juni 2006)

sash73 schrieb:
			
		

> das mit dem start ist scho bissi eng,werde dieses jahr keine probleme damit bekommen.unser team startet aus der ersten reihe.


   
Ich kann's ja schon kaum erwarten in Albstadt zu starten. Fahre dieses Jahr zum dritten Mal!!!!

@ Matula
Die Strecke ist kein Problem, aber wie schon gesagt, hebe Dir ein paar Körner für's Ende auf. 
Hier das Profil:







Ab Kilometer 70 wird es nochmal richtig giftig, aber so richtig!!!!!


----------



## drSchwoab (23. Juni 2006)

Hallo waldfee, liegt du richtig mit der testfahrt am 1. Juli ?. lt hp findet diese am 2.7. statt .... ? vertippt oder termin geändert ?


----------



## aka (23. Juni 2006)

Weiss eigentlich jemand wie das dieses Jahr mit der Startaufstellung wird? Zaehlt die Platzierung vom Vorjahr?

Gruss,

   Andreas.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (23. Juni 2006)

drSchwoab schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo waldfee, liegt du richtig mit der testfahrt am 1. Juli ?. lt hp findet diese am 2.7. statt .... ? vertippt oder termin geändert ?




Sorry Kommando zurück 2. Juli ist der Sonntag! Hab mich im Kalender vertan!
Also 2. Juli Sonntag ab 9 Uhr in Ebingen Probefahrt. Sorry vielmals!


----------



## Sawa (2. Juli 2006)

Bin heute mal die Führung mitgefahren...

Sapperlot, das Ding hats für mich als lautrainierten Senior in sich.

Anstieg nach der Eyachquelle hoch ist Singletrail grbgeläufig mit wenig Chance für andere mich zu überholen (einfach zu schmal), dann gehts später mal schön durchn Wald (Waldboden verwurzelt mit netten Abfahrten) Richtung Burgfelden...

Bis Burgfelden gehts eigentlich, danach wenns dann endlich wieder flacher wird beide Oberschenkelrückseiten Krämpfe (trotz des Rentnertempos) und dann die recht Schotter-Steine-Abfahrt runter, hier ists gut rutschig...

Die Wiesenabfahrt auf Margrethausen geht eigentlic, hat halt zwei richtige Sprungschanzen eingebaut...mich hats kurz vor Ende der Abfahrt fast rausgehauen!!!
War wohl etwas zu forsch, so kurz vor der Verpflegungsstelle...

Apropos Verpflegung:

Dickes Lob an die Organisatoren und Helfer, wenn so beim Marathon betückt ist und klappt, dann schaff ich das!

Leider dann gegen Schluß noch 3xverfahren und unterwegs auf "Leidensgenossen getroffen, denen es genauso ging...Leider noch keine Ausschilderung!!! 

Nach Margrethausen eine heftige (Schiebe) Rampe, dann wieder fahrbar und Serpentinenmäßig nach oben auf Teer...hatte schon Bamel wegen des Profils, dass nach doppelter Burgfelder Steige aussah...

War dann im "Ziel" trotzdem im Eimer!

Dann bis in zwei Wochen und bitte freundlich sein zu den älterem Mitbürgern wie mir, ich fahr wirklich so schnell es geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones (8. Juli 2006)

hallo zusammen,

wer von euch kommt denn nächste woche nach albstadt?


----------



## TTT (9. Juli 2006)

Weiß irgendwer was über die Startaufstellung dieses Jahr?


----------



## melbar-kasom1 (9. Juli 2006)

Hallo

Zuerst Linzenzfahrer
Dann IBC Racing Team ca. 30   
Dann Rest 1500


----------



## sash73 (9. Juli 2006)

melbar-kasom1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Zuerst Linzenzfahrer
> Dann IBC Racing Team ca. 30
> Dann Rest 1500



so wird es wohl aussehen   

bin scho ganz heiß drauf zu fahren und das von vorne weg geh jetzt noch meine letzte große trainingseinheit machen,soll ja gut werden am samstag 

sash


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (9. Juli 2006)

Sawa schrieb:
			
		

> Die Wiesenabfahrt auf Margrethausen geht eigentlic, hat halt zwei richtige Sprungschanzen eingebaut...mich hats kurz vor Ende der Abfahrt fast rausgehauen!!!
> ...
> Nach Margrethausen eine heftige (Schiebe) Rampe



Auf der Wiesenabfahrt zerlegts immer einige, ich glaub da stellen die bald nen Hubi hin zur Sicherheit 

Deine Schieberampe kenn ich noch garnicht  ... da hast Dich bestimmt grob verfahren 

Btw. die Fähnchen stehen, verfahren kann man sich seit Samstag nicht mehr.


----------



## Sawa (9. Juli 2006)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf der Wiesenabfahrt zerlegts immer einige, ich glaub da stellen die bald nen Hubi hin zur Sicherheit
> 
> Deine Schieberampe kenn ich noch garnicht  ... da hast Dich bestimmt grob verfahren
> 
> Btw. die Fähnchen stehen, verfahren kann man sich seit Samstag nicht mehr.





Warste denn letzten Sonntag dabei ??????????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pug304 (9. Juli 2006)

sawa meint bestimmt die schottrige Lakatwelle im Wohngebiet vom Margretshausen. Problem sind hier aber die Schieber   ... bei freier Bahn Schwung holen und hochziehen (wenn dann noch Kraft da ist ;-) )


----------



## aka (10. Juli 2006)

Die Abfahrt in Richtung Pfeffingen war gestern ziemlich schmierig - Semislickfahrer werden da evtl. ihre Probleme kriegen. Aber vielleicht trocknets ja bis zum Samstag noch ab.
Ich hab' kurz vor Schluss irgendwie eine Abfahrt ("Rick" ?) vermisst, da gibts statt dessen jetzt wohl einen leicht zu fahrenden Schotterweg. War aber letztes Jahr wohl genau so.


----------



## Mad Maz (10. Juli 2006)

Weiß jemand ob es an denn Verpflegungsstellen Trinkflsachen gibt? Wie war es in den letzten Jahren? Bin noch am überlegen ob ich meinen zweiten Flaschenhalter Zuhause lassen kann.

Ansonsten alle ein gutes Rennen und bis Samstag dann.


----------



## OliT (10. Juli 2006)

melbar-kasom1 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann IBC Racing Team ca. 30








Uuuuuhhh, das wird ein Spaß! Ich freu mich schon tierisch!

Cheers,
Oli


----------



## Schlammpaddler (10. Juli 2006)

Mad Maz schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß jemand ob es an denn Verpflegungsstellen Trinkflsachen gibt? Wie war es in den letzten Jahren? Bin noch am überlegen ob ich meinen zweiten Flaschenhalter Zuhause lassen kann.
> 
> Ansonsten alle ein gutes Rennen und bis Samstag dann.


 Also in den letzten zwei Jahren gabs keine Flaschen, aber mit etwas Glück findest du welche auf der Strecke. 
Ich werde in jedem Fall mit zwei Flaschen fahren. Alleine schon wegen der Temperaturen, die wohl auch in diesem Jahr wieder herrschen werden. *schwitz*

Ansonsten bin ich mit Oli einer Meinung:





 Das wird ein Spass!

Grüssle
Martin


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (10. Juli 2006)

Da haben sich einige den Spass erlaubt und stellenweise mit "Berlin ->" die Strecke beschriftet  ... aber die Kilometer angaben haben sie weitestgehend vergessen  

Einen zweiten Flaschenhalter würd ich euch dringend empfehlen


----------



## jones (11. Juli 2006)

Mad Maz schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß jemand ob es an denn Verpflegungsstellen Trinkflsachen gibt? Wie war es in den letzten Jahren? Bin noch am überlegen ob ich meinen zweiten Flaschenhalter Zuhause lassen kann.
> 
> Ansonsten alle ein gutes Rennen und bis Samstag dann.




wenn du einigermaßen "ambitioniert" sag ich jetzt mal fahren willst, dann brauchst du auf alle fälle zwei halter.

am besten noch jemanden, der dir auf der strecke noch flaschen reingibt.

letztes jahr hab ich insgesamt fast 5 große flaschen gebraucht - paltzierung war aber auch recht gut


----------



## roba (11. Juli 2006)

2 Flaschen sind schon ein "Muss". Die Temperaturen werden wieder wie immer beim Albstadt-Marathon auch dieses Jahr bei 30 Grad liegen. Jedes Jahr bleiben viele auf der Strecke wegen der Hitze.


----------



## Kyro (11. Juli 2006)

offtopic:

sorry wenn es jetzt nicht so ganz hier rein passt! hab heute beim großen E noch ein startplatz ersteigert. nun die frage wie funkt des eigentlich mit dem umschreiben? hat jemand von euch da ne ahnung bzw des prozedere schon mitgemacht? bin grad ein bissle planlos wie des funken soll einverständniserklärung des anderne teilnehmers??? vll kann mir hier ja jemand ein tip geben

merci

kyro


----------



## aka (11. Juli 2006)

Kyro schrieb:
			
		

> offtopic:
> 
> ... nun die frage wie funkt des eigentlich mit dem umschreiben? hat jemand von euch da ne ahnung bzw des prozedere schon mitgemacht? ...


Habs selber noch nicht gemacht, aber schau mal hier:

http://www.skyder.de/bikeforum.htm

und insbesondere: http://www.skyder.de/forum/messages/2220.html

Gruß und viel Spaß,

   Andreas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biking_willi (11. Juli 2006)

He du melmar-kasom1 bin gspannt wia lang das i brauch bis i di schnupf ;-)  

Liebe Grüße aus Pförring


----------



## Kyro (12. Juli 2006)

aka schrieb:
			
		

> Habs selber noch nicht gemacht, aber schau mal hier:
> 
> http://www.skyder.de/bikeforum.htm
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank!

Man sieht sich dann Samstag


----------



## Mad Maz (12. Juli 2006)

jones schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du einigermaßen "ambitioniert" sag ich jetzt mal fahren willst, dann brauchst du auf alle fälle zwei halter.
> 
> am besten noch jemanden, der dir auf der strecke noch flaschen reingibt.
> 
> letztes jahr hab ich insgesamt fast 5 große flaschen gebraucht - paltzierung war aber auch recht gut



Ja ich denke auch ich werde zwei mitnehmen. Ich mag solche Hitzerennen eigendlich nicht so. 
Ich bin beim Pfronten-Marathon auch am Ende ziemlich eingebrochen, da ich wohl zu wenig getrunken habe.

War von euch auch schon jemand beim "Kurz-Marathon" dieses Jahr in Albstadt dabei?

Ansonsten bis Samstag.


----------



## jones (12. Juli 2006)

Mad Maz schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> War von euch auch schon jemand beim "Kurz-Marathon" dieses Jahr in Albstadt dabei?
> 
> Ansonsten bis Samstag.




Ja, als Streckenposten - war wirklich schön, obwohl es recht viele abflüge gab.

An was kann man dich am Samstag erkennen?


----------



## Beaufighter (12. Juli 2006)

Also euch allen viel Spass in und um Albstadt herum!! Ist ein sehr schöner Marathon, ich bin ihn 3mal gefahren, nun ja, ich komme auch aus Albstadt.
Schade, dass sie den "Rick" rausgenommen haben, der hat's in sich gehabt!
Am Anfang ist immer ein ziemliches Gedrängle auf der Strecke, aber das beruhigt sich dann auch im Laufe der Kilometer. Und immer schön fair bleiben!!

Gruß
Arzu


----------



## jones (13. Juli 2006)

wäre mir das neueste, dass der rick nicht gefahren wird !?!


----------



## aka (13. Juli 2006)

jones schrieb:
			
		

> wäre mir das neueste, dass der rick nicht gefahren wird !?!


Ich war in Erdkunde nicht so gut, vielleicht blick ichs auch nicht, aber war das Rick nicht die heftige weil rutschige, kurze Abfahrt nach dem Lerchenfeld? So vielleicht 7km vor Schluss, wo man wieder Richtung Rossental abfaehrt? 
Diese Abfahrt scheint zu fehlen, meine ich. Statt dessen gibts dort einen relativ neuen Schotterweg. Aber ich kann mich auch irren. Aber ist auch nicht so wichtig.


----------



## Mad Maz (13. Juli 2006)

jones schrieb:
			
		

> An was kann man dich am Samstag erkennen?



Leuchtend weißes Steppemwolf-Bike
Leuchtend weißes Steppenwolf-Trikot
Leuchtend roter Kopf


----------



## jones (13. Juli 2006)

aka schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war in Erdkunde nicht so gut, vielleicht blick ichs auch nicht, aber war das Rick nicht die heftige weil rutschige, kurze Abfahrt nach dem Lerchenfeld? So vielleicht 7km vor Schluss, wo man wieder Richtung Rossental abfaehrt?
> Diese Abfahrt scheint zu fehlen, meine ich. Statt dessen gibts dort einen relativ neuen Schotterweg. Aber ich kann mich auch irren. Aber ist auch nicht so wichtig.



genau das ist der rick!

die abfahrt ist auf jeden fall nicht mehr so "schwierig und schmierig" wie vor ein, zwei jahren, aber ich glaub schon, dass da gefahren wird - hoff ich ja mal schwer - da lassen sich nämlich immer nochmal paar plätze gut machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (15. Juli 2006)

Mad Maz schrieb:
			
		

> War von euch auch schon jemand beim "Kurz-Marathon" dieses Jahr in Albstadt dabei?



Ja, ich auch. Total blöde Strecke, soll heute ja auch nicht anders werden. Alles Autobahn. 
Vor allem die High Speed Schotterabfahrt war ziemlich gefährlich. Mit knappen 84 km/h hätte ich mich da nur sehr ungern langgemacht...
Dann wünsche ich heute mal allen viel Erfolg.


----------



## jones (15. Juli 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Alles Autobahn.
> Vor allem die High Speed Schotterabfahrt war ziemlich gefährlich. Mit knappen 84 km/h hätte ich mich da nur sehr ungern langgemacht...



ich nehm mal an du hast auch ne bremse und wenn du die sache mit deinen 84 (haha, wers glaubt) nicht mehr im griff hat, der sollte entweder mal an seiner abfahrtstechnik arbeiten oder einfach mal bisl bremsen.
die stelle musste mir mal zeigen, wo man da so schnell fahren kann

und ach ja: ich bin keiner der "stabil" gebauten bruchpiloten, die überall runterkriechen. und wenn die strecke ja sooooo schlecht ist, warum fährst du dann überhaupt mit?


----------



## drivingghost (15. Juli 2006)

jones schrieb:
			
		

> ich nehm mal an du hast auch ne bremse und wenn du die sache mit deinen 84 (haha, wers glaubt) nicht mehr im griff hat, der sollte entweder mal an seiner abfahrtstechnik arbeiten oder einfach mal bisl bremsen.
> die stelle musste mir mal zeigen, wo man da so schnell fahren kann
> 
> und ach ja: ich bin keiner der "stabil" gebauten bruchpiloten, die überall runterkriechen. und wenn die strecke ja sooooo schlecht ist, warum fährst du dann überhaupt mit?


Ich rede von der Strecke beim Hobby-Marathon, da war eine ewig lange, steile Schotterabfahrt drin. Fahr doch einfach in der Spitzengruppe mit, dann wirst Du sehen dass diese Geschwindigkeiten erreicht wurden. Wenn man so ein dummes Stück einbaut, dann gibt man da auch Gas, wenn man vorne mitfährt. Und selbst wenn da einer mit 50 Runterfährt, auch da kann immer unverhofft etwas liegen was einen zu Sturz bringen kann (Außer Dich natürlich, Du hast ja die Fahrtechnik). Und ob 50 oder 80, das macht dann keinen großen Unterschied mehr.  

Und zur Strecke heute: Hat den Namen MTB Strecke nicht verdient, Schotter und Asphalt, kein einziger Trail. Warum ich drotzdem mitgefahren bin? 
Vielleicht habe ich keine Fahrtechnik und traue mich nicht wirklich ins Gelände? Oder ich hatte andere Gründe...


----------



## NightRacer (17. Juli 2006)

...Nach der Geschwindigkeitsdiskussion hier musst ich doch mal ganz schnell nachschauen wie schnell ich am Samstag unterwegs war.
Das schnellste Stück war die Abfahrt ganz am Schluß Richtung Wohngebiet Ebingen, das beim Kurzmarathon auch schon gefahren wurde.

max 57,6km/h

...und ich war 4. (in Worten: vierter) bei den Herren

d.h. drivingghost ist entweder ein anonymous für Moritz Milatz (der sieht aber anders aus) oder ich würd mir mal Gedanken über die Einstellung des richtigen Radumfangs machen .


MichL


----------



## jones (17. Juli 2006)

moment: ich will hier niemandem unterstellen er könne nicht abfahren oder er hätte keine fahrtechnik - ich habe gemeint, dass man dann eine noch bessere technik bräuchte - naja, lassen wir das.

am samstag hatte ich auf besagter abfahrt auch "nur" 67km/h, was aber nach der zeit auch gereicht hat und ich bin auch bestimmt nicht hinterher gefahren.

@NightRacer: warst du der, den ich und mein team-kollege (beide im rsg) im anstieg auf lerchenfeld geholt haben?


----------



## jones (17. Juli 2006)

tatsache: hab grad in deiner gallerie gesehen, dass du der warst, mit dem ich ziemlich lange gefahren bin. war richtig geil das rennen.

glückwunsch noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NightRacer (17. Juli 2006)

hehehe...nene...

ihr beiden habt mich an der burgfelder steige stehen lassen,...

..im Ziel hab ich euch dann noch gratuliert

MichL


----------



## drivingghost (17. Juli 2006)

Noch ein letztes Mal, bevor ich hier nichts mehr zu Geschwindigkeiten etc. schreibe:
Ich Rede vom Hobby-Marathon der am Tag vor der cc-DM war. (10.6.?)
Diesen Samstag hatte ich max. 69,3.
Der Zweitplatzierte hatte max. genau 70,0. 
Jones war auch bei knapp 70. 
Ich denke, mein Tacho passt.
Beim Abfahren bin ich recht flott, über die folgenden Gegenanstiege reden wir mal lieber nicht...
Und Glückwunsch zum 4. Platz, Michael.

Und um nicht nur rumzumaulen: Was es an den Verpflegungsstellen gab, war richtig gut, Bananen, Melonen und Riegel,  und was die Stimmung der Zuschauer angeht, habe ich noch nichts Besseres erlebt.


----------



## aka (17. Juli 2006)

Grad wenn man die Gegend kennt ists natuerlich schon ein bisschen bitter, dass praktisch keine Trailabschnitte dabei sind.
Allerdings ist das Starterfeld auch sehr gross, da waeren im Trail vermutlich Megastaus vorprogrammiert und es sind ja bei der Masse viele dabei, die unsicher fahren. Von Genehmigungen ganz zu schweigen.

Also ich finde das Rennen so wie es ist schon geil und esse sehr gerne Melone beim Marathonfahren 
Wenn man eher technische Passagen will, kann man ja Bad Wildbad fahren. Am besten also beides.

Gratulation und Respekt an die vorherigen Poster - Platz 4 ist wahnsinn. Ich bin in Demut mit der Hoffnung angetreten, so um die 4:15 zu brauchen. Dass es unter 4 Stunden wurden, freut mich unglaublich.

Gruss,

  Andreas.


----------



## Der Stefan (17. Juli 2006)

@ aka:

Hattest du am Samstag so ne rote Hose mit Shimano...Buisness Objects... an, und bist mit nem RM Fully gefahren? Wenn ja sind wir ne ganze Zeit lang zusammen durchs Feld gepflügt...

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## jones (17. Juli 2006)

aka schrieb:
			
		

> Grad wenn man die Gegend kennt ists natuerlich schon ein bisschen bitter, dass praktisch keine Trailabschnitte dabei sind.
> Allerdings ist das Starterfeld auch sehr gross, da waeren im Trail vermutlich Megastaus vorprogrammiert und es sind ja bei der Masse viele dabei, die unsicher fahren. Von Genehmigungen ganz zu schweigen.



ich denke gerade die genemigung wird das größte problem sein.
aber wenn ich ehrlich bin ist es doch auch besser, wenn nicht jeder die schönen trails am trauf entlang kennt, sonst gibt´s da keine soloritte mehr.

ich glaub langsam ich geb meine lizenz wieder ab, dann komm ich wenigstens mal wieder auf stockerl


----------



## aka (17. Juli 2006)

Der Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> @ aka:
> Hattest du am Samstag so ne rote Hose mit Shimano...Buisness Objects... an, und bist mit nem RM Fully gefahren?


Nee, ich hatte eine schwarze Gonso Hose und auf meinen Socken waren Kruemelmonster 



			
				jones schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber wenn ich ehrlich bin ist es doch auch besser, wenn nicht jeder die schönen trails am trauf entlang kennt...


Sell isch gwieß woahr.


----------



## jones (17. Juli 2006)

aka schrieb:
			
		

> Sell isch gwieß woahr.



woher kommst du denn? - so wie es sich anhört ja direkt aus der gegend

komm übrigend aus nem kleinen ort bei meßstetten - mehr wird nicht verraten


----------



## Beaufighter (17. Juli 2006)

Ha! Da wird ja geschwäbelt!! Is das net scheee!
Wenn die am Albtrauf Richtung Himberg fahren würden, müßte man auch ein großes Sicherheitsnetz aufspannen!!


----------



## Ollman (17. Juli 2006)

Servus,

ich war der mit neM RM ETS-X Fully (Team edition) und ner Rocky Mountain Buisness Object Hose. Endzeit 3:54.34. Gibts bei Euch in der Gegend keine Trails, die man am Ende des Marathons so als Zuckerstückel einbauen könnte ?
Ansonsten ist der Marathon, was Orga und vorallem die Zuschauer angeht der Wahnsinn. Bin dieses Jahr zum 1. mal gefahren und hab es nicht bereut. 

Gruss Ollman

P.S. Gibt es Singletrail Touren in der Gegend um Albstadt ?


----------



## jones (17. Juli 2006)

sicher gibt es die, aber die muss man schon kennen

ausgeschilderte sachen gibt´s hier nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Stefan (17. Juli 2006)

Hi Ollman,

könnte von der Zeit hinkommen. Ich war mit nem schwarzen Hardtail mit ner Ronin, weißes Trikot und silbernem Helm unterwegs. Dürfte so zur Mitte des Rennens hin gewesen sein... macht da was klick?
Musste dann leider kurz anhalten um meinen Flaschenhalter wieder festzuschrauben....  

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## S-Racer (17. Juli 2006)

war super der Marathon, habe für mindestens 25 Melonen gegessen  :kotz: 

*Kompliment an alle Zuschauer, Wahnsinn.*

Ich habe so etwas noch nie erlebt , 
nicht in Riva, nicht in Garmisch, nicht in Willingen, nicht sonstwo.

Freue mich schon auf 2007

M.


----------



## Ollman (18. Juli 2006)

Servus die Wadln,

hatte ich Dich auf den wackelnden Flaschenhalter hingewiesen ? Hab gar nicht mitbekommen das wir mehr oder weniger zusammen gefahren sind.
Habt ihr evtl GPS Daten von Euren Singletrail Touren uff dr Alb ?

Gruss

Ollman


----------



## Der Stefan (18. Juli 2006)

Hi Ollman,

nein, als du den anderen darauf hingewiesen hast (war irgendne Steigung hoch, nicht?) war ich aber direkt hinter dir, hab aber nicht konkret mitbekommen um was es ging, nur daß der "Hingewiesene" meinte das hätten schon andere auch gesagt....
Tja, und kurz darauf ist dann meiner fast abgefallen....  
Gratuliere übrigens zur Zeit, ich war am Ende dann ca. 8min langsamer (und solange hat das festschrauben definitiv nicht gedauert  ).


----------



## Ollman (18. Juli 2006)

Danke für die Blumen. Hab ne Zeit so um 4:00 h angepeilt. Jetzt wars ein bischen schneller ;-)). Hab DIch aber nicht wahrgenommen im "Speedrausch".

Gruss Ollman


----------

